# Cat seems distressed after vacation



## Sophus (Aug 14, 2012)

Our cat seems to have changed his behaviour since we picked him up after two weeks away on holiday.

We have a BSH male indoor cat and he is now just over a year old. He has always been a very trusting and social cat, never afraid of visitors and confidentely following us around. My parents took care of him for two weeks while we were on holiday. He stayed in their flat and had excellent loving care. 

The problem is that since we brought him home he sleeps a lot and is much less social. He no longer exhibits all the litte quirks and loving playful personality that he used to. He simpliy seems a bit more skittish.

We have considered the possibility that he might be sick and will see a vet if this persist. Still he eats and drinks normally and has no problems defecating. 

Is he just stressed from all the moving around? 
Or does he show signs of depression?

We just want him to be back to his old self and are a bit distressed:001_unsure:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
I have British and have put them in a cattery while on Holiday but they have been fine.
Maybe get some cat nip and spread it on the floor near you.
A slice of Ham usually helps. Hand feed him.
Mine like the Toy wands they love me to play with them.
Also you could take him to bed with you and see if he will sleep with you.
The weather is warm so could be just the heat or he is feeling a bit under the weather.
We all have off Days.
Have you checked to see if his breath smells ok. If he is pooing OK and has not be sick then I would wait a day or so and see if he perks up.
Perhaps some grooming. One of mine loves to be groomed.

He of course could be sulking. They have be known to sulk cats
Would love to see some pics of your Boy


----------



## Sophus (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for the reply

We have been trying to activate him and we still get him to play with us in the evenings. The changes are maybe a bit more subtle. Before he used to lounge on the livingroom table and everywhere else that was sure to grab our attention. He was very talkative and continuously would roll over on his back to get attention (which he promptly received). Now he is more quiet and tends to lie under tables and the bed something he never did before.

It's now been a week since we came back and we are a bit worried. We hope that he's only giving us the cold shoulder or is still adapting to the changes over the last couple of weeks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried Feliway plug in?


----------



## Sophus (Aug 14, 2012)

No we haven't. Does it work?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Feliway is worth a try.
Buy on line much cheaper. Sometimes you can get them on Ebay.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If I have understood right and he's lying under the bed, (as well as under tables) this does suggest *hiding* behaviour, which could indicate he has either some physical discomfort, or is fearful.

It would be understandable if he'd suffered some separation anxiety, being
moved to strange surroundings with people he hardly knows, and having no contact with you for 2 weeks. But I expect he was happier staying with your parents than going into a cattery. And I would have thought he'd have made a quick recovery once he was back home.

However, it has been only a week since he returned home, so maybe he is still adjusting, and getting over being separated from you.....If cats are busy "processing" emotions they are sometimes a bit withdrawn.

As others have said, warm weather can make cats more sluggish than usual and less interested in interacting with their human companions. I used to have 2 BSH who were always more responsive and sociable with me in the cooler weather.

There is always the possibility he has a minor health problem making him feel a bit down, but as there are no apparent physical symptoms it would be difficult for a vet to diagnose. It's probably best to observe him carefully for the time being, and treat him as you normally would.


----------



## Sophus (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for all your nice advice

Happily it seems that it has been a period of adjustment. For the last two days he has been more and more back to his old self. Fingers crossed that this will continue


----------

